# Keel Guard



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

you gotta call keelguard and ask for there recommendation. They will blame it on the prep work you did, like you didn't sand it enough, or didn't clean it properly..... but they may offer some replacement adhesive.


----------

